# Anyone in DFW area considering another dog?



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissyk*

Mylissyk

She is gorgeous!!
Try checking Craigslist, DFW, TX, Lost and Found and Pets.
Maybe someone lost her?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's beautiful........


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissyk*

Mylissyk

There are three pics of beautiful Apple on Facebook and two of them say she has been adopted!!
Praying it's true!!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.111628235584763.20194.111625568918363&type=3

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...35584763.20194.111625568918363&type=3&theater


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, she is listed as adopted now.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, I am out of my ever lovin mind. I had seriously considered adopting this baby myself. I asked the shelter to let me know if for some reason she was returned, and she has been because the resident dogs were attacking her. So I will be going to the shelter this afternoon to adopt her. Anyone have a "certifiable" stamp to stamp my forehead with?


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I think it's wonderful that you're adopting her. I feel so sorry for her and i couldn't stop thinking about her after I saw this post. I'm so happy for you and her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Melissa*

Melissa

I AM SO HAPPY for you and her!
She is gorgeous!
Will they hold her for you?

Wow! I am dancing!!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh I just wanted to add that pictures will be required when you bring her home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lots of pics!!*

We will require lots of pics!!
Will you keep the name Apple?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Melissa*

Melissa

Just looked at her thread-Collin County Urgents in McKinney, TX, just asked if you can get her today? do they know you're coming?
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...93198.57476.111625568918363&type=3&permPage=1


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I pick her up late this afternoon, she is being spayed today. Still considering a name, I'm not opposed to Apple but we will see what her personality says.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

YAY!! So happy for you guys. Our Apache looked very similar ( a springer/lab mix). I don't think you are at all certifiable... I think you're compassionate and wonderful!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Melissa*

Melissa

I am BEYOND EXCITED FOR YOU!!! She is JUST GORGEOUS, PRECIOUS, every adjective I can think of!!! Can't wait until you have her home!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad she has been adopted, beautiful girl!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Melissa*

Melissa

Can't wait to hear more about her after you pick her up!!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank you! I've been thinking about her all day.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That's wonderful! She's going to love being with Lilah and Robbie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Checking in*

Checking in on Apple and you!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I can't wait to hear that you have her and about how she's doing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*bump*

bumping up!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

You just made my heart sing !!! Thank you soooo much. There really was something about her in those pics. Even had me checking out to see where exactly she was. I am so happy she will be part of the forum family !! We will need LOTS of pics.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

BUMPING UP

Can't wait to hear about this puppy!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

It's almost 8:00. Any updates at all...anything? Anything? I guess you can tell that I'm anxious to see how things are going and some pics would be great too.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am anxiously checking in too.....I am sure they are doing all the intros with the current residents, but am curious to hear how it is going.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm wondering too. We aren't good at waiting are we?


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm so excited for this girl and you all! 

I hope that with your help she'll be less timid and be able to enjoy being a dog surrounded by those who love her  I think you're GREAT for adding her to your bunch!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

mylissyk said:


> ...Anyone have a "certfiable" stamp to stamp my forehead with?


I think you're certifiably wonderful! I look forward to many, many happy stories!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Here we are! Pic leaving the shelter this afternoon. They spayed her this morning, so she is sleeping now. I'll get pictures tomorrow when she is not so sleepy. She is a tiny girl, about the size of 5 month old Golden puppy, but since she was in heat she has to be at the very least 6 months old. I'll have to get my vet to estimate her age for me when we go for a hello visit. (her eyes were closed in the picture). She is so sweet and a total lap puppy.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Awwww - She looks so beautiful and content - even with her eyes closed.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Congratulations. She's beautiful and looks so happy in your arms. Thank you for saving her.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I've started a new thread for her here: 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/108993-my-new-baby.html


She still needs a name!


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Just saw this thread...you are wonderful!!!! What a beautiful girl. You saved a precious baby. Blessings to you.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the update - will go check out your new thread.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Names*

How about Sweetie or Precious or Charisma for names?
She is BEYOND ADORABLE!!


----------

